# Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Guten Tag zusammen,

das finale Service Pack 2 für Windows Vista ist nun seit gestern offiziell zum Download freigegeben - und beim Großteil der User dürfte es zu keinen nennenswerten Problemen kommen.

Dennoch gibt es das eine oder andere System, welches nach Aufspielen des Service Packs 2 in Verbindung mit bestimmten Anwendungen plötzlich unerwartet oder fehlerhaft reagiert.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne um Rückmeldungen diesbezüglich bitten - sowohl für den Fall eines weiterhin fehlerfreien Betriebs von Vista, aber auch bei unerwarteten, vorher nicht aufgetretenen Phänomenen oder Fehlern.

Wenn möglich (soweit eingrenzbar) mit genauer Fehlerbeschreibung.


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Dann beginne ich mit einer Auffälligkeit bei bzw. nach Installation des SP2:


*Betriebssystem-Version:* Vista x64 SP2
*Anwendung und Version:* ESET Smart Security 4 (4.0.314)
*Problem(e):* Installation des SP2 scheitert mit aufgespielter Smart Security 4 gänzlich (Bluescreen: eamon.sys) > automatisches Rollback; Fehlermeldung in der Smart Security 4, sofern die Installation reibungslos verläuft: die Firewall-Regeln konnten nicht geladen werden, schwerer Ausnahmefehler > Neuinstallation verlangt; Deinstallation der Programmsuite z. T. nicht möglich
*weitere Quellen/ähnliche Probleme:* siehe hier & hier


----------



## DonBes (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

ich habe es seit gestern installiert und kann keine unstimmigkeiten entdecken...ich habe sogar eher das gefühl alles was ich bei vista anklicke reagiert einen tick schneller...bisher ganz zufrieden...


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Also ich hab die gestern per update bekommen .

Ich denke schon das es ein klick schneller geworden ist mit Surfen und so .


Aber was ich mir vorgestellt habe so berauchend ist das jetzt auch nicht .

Vista bleibt Vista  .

Wenn man die Benschmarks ansieht Xp und Vista .

mit Xp hatt man Locker 2000 punkte mehr.

Von daher Bleibt Vista eben ne Bremsklotz !


----------



## OctoCore (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Wer's mag, kann seine Zeit mit Benchmarks totschlagen, ich nutze sie lieber zum Arbeiten und Gamen (nicht immer, aber immer öfter) unter Vista64, trotz einiger Kritikpunkte. Weitestgehend ungebremst.


----------



## schub97 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

bisher keine probleme.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Keine Probleme, nur bisschen verschwendete Zeit für installation...(47min).


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Antivir wird als quasi Feind erkannt, kann im Sicherheitscenter nicht mehr als Virenprogramm eingestellt werden.


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Ich merke vom SP2 absolut garnichts, außer, dass jetzt unter Start > Systemsterung > System "SP2" steht. Es hat sich weder zum Positiven, noch zum Negativen eine merkbare Änderung ergeben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich merke vom SP2 absolut garnichts, außer, dass jetzt unter Start > Systemsterung > System "SP2" steht. Es hat sich weder zum Positiven, noch zum Negativen eine merkbare Änderung ergeben.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man da einfach so, ohne explizite Tests überhaupt was merkt, und wenn doch, ist das wohl als Placeboeffekt zu bezeichnen


----------



## Pommes (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Lässt sich nicht installieren

Unbekannter Fehler, wenden sie sich an den Hersteller


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Bei der Umfrage fehlt leider ein Punkt...

[X] Ich nutze kein Vista, diesen Zustand tue ich mir nicht an!


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Ja ne, is klar ... 

Die Frage bezog sich ja eindeutig auf das SP2, um das beantworten zu können, müsste Vista installiert sein *ggg* - aber ich hab die Frage bewußt weggelassen


----------



## push@max (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

[x] Ich warte zunächst ab und installiere das SP2 ggf. später


----------



## INU.ID (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit
QX6700@i975x mit 4GB RAM, alle Treiber aktuell, alle Updates installiert.

Die Installation des Service-Packs scheiterte nach dem 1ten oder 2ten Neustart. Beim Eintrag "AMD64 Network Security blabla" (irgendwie so, Fehlercode glaube x0c0000034) auf schwarzem hintergrund bieb das System stehen. Im Abgesicherten Modus konnte ebenfalls nicht gestartet werden, auch eine Reperatur war nicht möglich.

Ich mußte Vista neu aufspielen. Nachdem dies getan war installierte ich erst das SP1, dann das SP2, was problemlos möglich war. Allerdings schlug der Versuch fehl hinterher noch eine handvoll Updates von M$-Update zu installieren. (Neustarts, Fehlermeldung über fehlgeschlagene Installation, neustarts, Hinweis zu deinstallation, Neustarts)

Wenn ich Zeit habe such ich mir das SP2 raus welches das SP1 beinhaltet (wirds ja wohl geben), erstelle mir eine Vista Installations-DVD mit integriertem SP2 (ggf. noch inkl. aller neueren Updates), und versuche es nochmal.^^

Fazit: War ne dumme Idee von mir gestern schon das SP2 installieren zu wollen... -.-


----------



## Starshiptrooper (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Gestern sowohl auf x64 als auch x86 über automatisches Update bezogen. Intallation und Betrieb ohne Probleme.


----------



## Shady (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Zwei x86, eine x86-64 Installationen. 
Bisher: [x]... ohne erkennbare Instabilitäten soweit fehlerfrei
Trotzdem noch etwas früh ein Fazit zu ziehen...


----------



## kmf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Wird bei mir über Automatische Updates nicht bereitgestellt. Die heruntergelandene Version führte gestern zum Totalausfall (Näheres siehe diesen Thread.)
Beim heutigen Versuch wurde zuerst ein Patch installiert. Danach startete die Installation erneut, brach dann beim 2. Durchgang mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, *stellte aber den Rechner automatisch wieder in den vorherigen Zustand zurück*.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit
> QX6700@i975x mit 4GB RAM, alle Treiber aktuell, alle Updates installiert.
> 
> Die Installation des Service-Packs scheiterte nach dem 1ten oder 2ten Neustart. Beim Eintrag "AMD64 Network Security blabla" (irgendwie so, Fehlercode glaube x0c0000034) auf schwarzem hintergrund bieb das System stehen. Im Abgesicherten Modus konnte ebenfalls nicht gestartet werden, auch eine Reperatur war nicht möglich.
> ...


Reparaturmöglichkeit siehe oben verlinkten Thread. Mir ist das gleiche passiert.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

_[x] Auffälligkeiten/Probleme konnte ich feststellen (nähere Angaben)_

_Runter laden und Installation waren Problemlos...nur hats mir den Soundtreiber zerlegt. Aber wenn das alles war, dann bin ich zufrieden soweit._


----------



## 4clocker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Ohne Probs
Kommt mir nur so vor als ob das Hochfahren jetzt bisschen länger dauert, hab leider keine Vorher/Nacher Messung gemacht


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Tjaaa ich wollte heute das SP2 installieren, wenn mir da nicht eine meiner beiden RAID-0 Platten verreckt wäre 

edit: also noch vor der installation versteht sich


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

... was für eine exotische Ausrede *ggg*


----------



## JOJO (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Was ist Vista!?

V = verstörend
I =  instabil
S = sensibel
T = tränentreibend
A = arbeitshemmend

Habe dieses Programm als Ultimate OS von der Platte geputzt. Fahre jetzt mit W7RC und gut ist´s.

Auf der anderen Platte läuft XP SP3 ohne Probs. Nie wieder Vista, schade um die 200 Euro die ich Billy in den Rachen geworfen habe


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

XP x64 finde ich auch immer noch die beste Wahl - fürs Arbeiten ist allerdings ein RC indiskutabel.


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Naja so schlecht ist Vista nun auch nicht 

@drachenorden: guck mal hier dann glaubst du es mir vielleicht


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

*@maschine*
Ich glaube Dir schon, keine Bange 

Vista läuft bei mir auch sehr gut und bist auf die Problematik mit dem SP2 + ESET konnte ich seit Umstellung auf Vista auch keine größeren Probleme verzeichnen.


----------



## JOJO (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Nein schlecht ist es nicht, jedoch an XP gemessen ein OS, was den Namen nicht verdient!

Klar ein RC ist nicht zum Arbeiten da, es dient lediglich als Testplattform für Games, Bildverarbeitung usw. Jedoch ist das RC schon um einiges besser als des OS Vista Ultimate im SP 2.

Wenn es etwas anderes gäbe, wäre Billy schon lange Geschichte. LINUX ist schon ok, doch leider laufen auf LINUX nicht alle Programme ohne Probs. Billy kann also mit seinem OS Monopol weiter Kunden als bezahlende Tester nutzen....


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

*@JOJO*
Früher gab es mal noch interessante Ansätze wie BeOS und dergleichen, die leider alle mehr oder weniger auf der Strecke blieben - aber das beste bleibt wohl noch immer MacOS


----------



## JOJO (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



drachenorden schrieb:


> *@JOJO*
> Früher gab es mal noch interessante Ansätze wie BeOS und dergleichen, die leider alle mehr oder weniger auf der Strecke blieben - aber das beste bleibt wohl noch immer MacOS


 
Jepp, oder das IBM OS II WARP III welches immer noch auf meinem uralt AMD System (400 Mhz) funktioniert...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

[x] läuft fehlerfrei


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

*Nachtrag zur Problematik Vista SP2 + ESET Smart Security/NOD32:*
Auf Anfrage erhielt ich heute folgende Mitteilung, vielleicht für den einen oder anderen User von Interesse: 





> leider mussten wir feststellen, dass es zu einer Unverträglichkeit des von Microsoft bereitgestellten Service Pack 2 für Windows Vista und Server 2008 mit unseren Produkten ESET Smart Security und ESET
> NOD32 Antivirus Version 4 kommen kann.
> Bei ESET wird derzeit an einer Lösung des Problems gearbeitet und demnächst wird mit einem Signaturupdate auch eine Aktualisierung der entsprechenden Programmkomponenten vorgenommen.
> Bis dahin empfehlen wir, damit Sie ersteinmal wieder arbeiten können, in den erweiterten Einstellungen des Programms (F5) unter
> "Viren- und Spyware-Schutz" das Häkchen bei "Anti-Stealth-Technologie aktivieren" entfernen.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

läuft bis jetzt fehlerfrei, kann aber keinen unterschied feststellen.

Is aber auch erst ca 2 Studnen aufm Rechner, denk in 2-3 Wochen kann ich mehr darüber sagen.


----------



## jetztaber (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Ich musste erst den SP2 Release Candidate entfernen. Danach lief die Installation tadellos durch und ich konnte bis jetzt auch noch keinerlei Probleme erkennen.

Vielleicht bleibts ja so.


----------



## ruf!o (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Verflucht. Ich hasse SP2 schon jetzt. Seit ich es installiert habe, gehen die beiden Front-Boxen meines 5.1 Systems nicht mehr. Es kommt einfach kein Ton mehr raus. Ärgerlich. Zumal ich wohl nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin. Weder eine Neuinstallation des Sound Treibers noch eine Deinstallation des SP2 hat erfolg gebracht. Vor einer Systemwiederherstellung scheue ich irgendwie nocht. Ich hab die befürchtung das das System dann nicht mehr vernünftig läuft. Dazu kommt, das Antivir vom System nicht mehr als antivirensoftware erkannt wird. Ich dachte es hätte schon ne Beta gegeben?

Mein System:
Gigabyte P35-DS3 (mit Realtek ALC889a onboard sound)
C2D E6750
Palit GTX 260 216 Sonic


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

*@ruf!o*
Sehr viele berichtete Probleme gibt es offensichtlich *noch* nicht, aber diejenigen, die es betrifft, umso ärgerlicher ...


----------



## ruf!o (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Habe ja auch nicht gesagt das es viele/sehr viel sind. Nur das ich schon andere gefunden habe die ein ähnliches Problem haben. Evtl. taucht das Problem nur bei bestimmten Onboard-Sound karten oder Hardware kombinationen aus. Eine Lösung scheint es bis jetzt noch nicht zu geben. Im zweifel mach ich morgen ne Systemwiederherstellung und wenn das System dann unsauber läuft muss ichs halt formatieren. 

Btw. Ich nutze Vista Business 64-Bit


----------



## W0LVE (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Beim zweiten Versuch hat es bei mir einwandfrei geklappt.
Habe bist jetzt noch nichts negatives feststellen können,bis
auf das es mir so vorkommt das er beim hochfahren nen Tick länger braucht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



W0LVE schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Versuch hat es bei mir einwandfrei geklappt.
> Habe bist jetzt noch nichts negatives feststellen können,bis
> auf das es mir so vorkommt das er beim hochfahren nen Tick länger braucht.



In der aktuellen CT steht, das einem vorgegaukelt wird das Windows schneller startet, aber in wirklichkeit nun länger braucht. Der Trick ist nämlich, man sieht den Desktop viel früher, kann aber noch nicht arbeiten. 

CT hat dazu einfach den Browser in den Autostart gemacht und das SP1 war 10sek schneller. 

Dafür soll die Kopierzeit nun erheblich schneller sein, und teils XP einholen 

Außerdem kann man nun Esata-Geräte per Button "Sicher entfernen"


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> In der aktuellen CT steht, das einem vorgegaukelt wird das Windows schneller startet, aber in wirklich nun länger braucht. Der Trick ist nämlich, man sieht den Desktop viel früher, kann aber noch nicht abeiten.



Den Trick gibt es schon, seit es Vista gibt. 
Neu dank SP2 ist nur, dass es jetzt _noch_ länger dauert, bis man vernünftig loslegen kann.



> Dafür soll die Kopierzeit nun erheblich schneller sein, und teils XP einholen



Sie schreiben eigentlich: _Für das Kopieren braucht Vista mit SP2 genauso lange wie mit SP1 und wird so von Windows XP weiterhin locker abgehängt._

Wer den Artikel lesen möchte: Er steht nicht nur in der aktuellen Printausgabe, sondern auch für jedermann (und -frau) frei lesbar >online<.


----------



## Gixxer84 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

habe es auch installiert,und bis jetzt keine probleme..


----------



## 4clocker (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Ich dachte gestern noch alles läuft ohne Probleme... 
aber jetzt hab ich alle par Stunden Bluescreens und keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Bruce112 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Hi

Seit dem ich Sevice Pack 2 installiert habe ,sagt Kaspersky Internet security schon wieder .
unter SYSTEM ANALYSE 


 Programm Schwachstelle Adobe Reader 

hab auch alle update drauf von Adobe Reader .

Bin ich der einzige oder habt ihr das auch ?


----------



## heartcell (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

also beim hochfahren braucht er jetzt viel länger (20sec.)
hab es runter geschmissen, neuinstallation mit SP1 und alles wieder schnell.
SP2 wieder drauf, und promt wieder 20 sec. langsamer.
ich hab denn aus spaß mein bios geupdatet und siehe, es läuft wieder genau so schnell wie SP1.

kann mir einer sagen warum?

 AMD Phenom(tm) X4 9500 ~2.2GHz 
    Asrock 
    4 GB RAM 
    1,5 TB 
    8600 GTS 256 MB Club 3D 
    Windows Vista x64 SP2


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

nach 3 Anläufen läuft alles nach der Installation fehlerfrei


----------



## grubsnek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Habs mir eben installiert. Komischerweise ist nun der Sound leiser. Natürlich habe ich die Soundeinstellungen wieder alle angepasst aber trotzdem muss ich  meinen Kopfhörer lauter stellen als davor.


----------



## Lexx (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



heartcell schrieb:


> ich hab denn aus spaß mein bios geupdatet und siehe, es läuft wieder genau so schnell wie SP1.
> 
> kann mir einer sagen warum?



Vielleicht weil irgendwelche Register neu geschrieben/angelegt werden.. ?


----------



## Elzoco (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

ich kann den media player nicht mehr in die Taskleiste machen, sodass man ihn steuern kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



Elzoco schrieb:


> ich kann den media player nicht mehr in die Taskleiste machen, sodass man ihn steuern kann.



Funzt bei mir ohne Probs


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Bis jetzt [x] ... ohne erkennbare Instabilitäten soweit fehlerfrei


----------



## The_Final (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

[x] ... ohne erkennbare Instabilitäten soweit fehlerfrei
Gefühlt läuft die Anmeldung einen Tick langsamer, dafür läuft das System danach etwas schneller; mit objektiven Werten/Resultaten kann ich beides jedoch nicht belegen.


----------



## iceman650 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Auffälligkeiten/Probleme konnte ich feststellen
hab heut morgen installiert, dann absturz (mehrmals, hat immer in dieser leiste mit den durchlaufenden balken gehangen), versuch die daten zu retten, einbau, und siehe da, es geht wieder.


----------



## Lexx (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*



The_Final schrieb:


> [x] ... ohne erkennbare Instabilitäten soweit fehlerfrei
> dafür läuft das System danach etwas schneller; mit objektiven Werten/Resultaten kann ich beides jedoch nicht belegen.



(X) Auch hier. Mmit rund 15 Spielen (keine Anwendungen!) in 2 Tagen 
nicht die geringsten Probleme aufgetreten.

Systemstart um ca. 10 Sekunden schneller als nur mit SP1.
(Wurde durch mehrmaliges retour-spiegeln des Partions-Image rekonstruiert.) 

Beschleunigung von Windows oder gar Spielen ist jedoch keine feststellbar.


----------



## noob_flix (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

Hi,
Ich habe Vista 64Bit und gestern das Service Pack2 installiert
jetzt funktioniert mien Sound nicht mehr 
Hab eine creative X-FI extreme Music
Hat einer noch solche Probleme?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

SP-2 ohne Probleme installiert. Aaaaber seitdem rudert das Vista nach dem Start ca. 1min rum. Kann nicht feststellen warum. Kann in dieser Zeit nicht auf die Elemente der Taskleiste zugreifen. Danach läuft alles.
Im TaskManager sehe ich, dass ein "Hostprozeß von Windows" sich beschäftigt.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Rückmeldungen*

[x] ... ohne erkennbare Instabilitäten soweit fehlerfrei

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Vista SP2!


----------

